# Cycling while pregnant?



## Haidee

Hi Ladies,

What do you think about cycling while pregnant? I used to do a lot of cycling, training rides and racing. Now that I'm pregnant, I thought it good to not ride on the road anymore. But get mixed feelings/opinions from people around me. 

Some think I'm being very silly not doing races and training rides with them any more, usually between 70km - 100km.

I'm sooooo tired of people's opinions, telling me that I don't need to stop riding on the road and then the rest saying that I should definitely not go on the road now. :hissy::hissy::hissy:

What would YOU do?

thanks
Haidee


----------



## beancounter

i would do what I felt comfortable with. At least if something went wrong then I would know I did my very best. I have tried not to let pregnancy effect my lifestyle too much but you shouldn't really be training in anything now. I stopped training in swimming, though I still enjoy swimming at a steady rate. I don't think you are being silly because you are probably going to want to stop cycling before term anyway.


----------



## shinona

I love my bike too but I haven't cycled outside at all since I got my :bfp:. I would be too worried about falling off (the roads are so awful and you don't always see bumps/holes coming) or being knocked off.

You have to do what is right for you and just let folk know that is your decision and you won't be swayed from it.


----------



## lolly101

I always cycle a lot. Since I have been pregnant I have slowly cut down the amount of time I spend cycling and I stick to my exercise bike now instead of my real one. That way I am still keeping fit and my muscles moving but not risking anything to baby or me. Go by your gut instinct and not what other people expect of you hun.:hugs:


----------



## sjnams

Do what you feel comfortable with is the only advice I can give you here. 
Personally I have stuck to my exercise regime throughout but I have made sure to listen to my body....if i'm tired, I take the day off and as I have got bigger I have adjusted my regime and cut back on how much i'm doing.
You are fit and healthy and this is exercise your body is used to doing so there shouldn't be any strain or risk on your body, just take it easy, don't push yourself and listen to what your body is telling you and drink extra water.

Hope you come to a decision you are happy with :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

I stopped cycling as my balance has gone!

It really depends on the roads around you? I wouldn't cycle where I live now but would've where I was living before. I used to do quite a lot of off-road and was told to stop all the jolting isn't good!


----------



## TheNewWife

I did a few triathlons and intended to train for more, but I don't feel comfortable cycling outside while pregnant. To me, the risk of falling and causing serious damage to the baby is just too great. I still do train (though much less intensely) on my indoor trainer. (That, of course, is when I don't feel like puking...)


----------



## TashaAndBump

I don't cycle, but my mother does :) When she was pregnant with her two year old she did not stop cycling, in fact she actually did the tour de Tendring while she was 12 weeks pregnant! haha 

As long as it is something that you usually do and you do not exert yourself too much you should be okay :) But only do what you are comfortable with. There is no medical reason for you to stop cycling, but if the only reason you want to carry on is because people think you were silly to stop then don't worry about them - it is your peace of mind that matters most! If you would be comfortable to cycle still and that is what you want to do, why don't you talk it over with you GP or your midwife for extra peace of mind? x


----------



## Haidee

Sorry I deleted this post it was a copy.


----------



## Haidee

Thank you so much for all the answers! I agree, I decided that I was going to stop cycling on the road because of the danger of falling. Here in South Africa motorists have no respect/time for cyclists, it is a constant battle to find a 'safe' road to train/ride on. 

For example, the past Saturday we went to a local cycle race (my husband & friends were participating). Shortly after the race has started I got a phone call from my one friend's daughter, hysterical, because a police vehicle has just crashed into a small bunch of cyclists!!! A police vehicle!!!! The people who are supposed to protect us!!! :hissy: Well I jumped into the car and went to the location of the accident and there were 3 people injured. They were taken off to hospital. Luckily nobody got hurt too seriously. 

That just confirmed that my decision to stay off the road. It is very sad, because I'm extremely competitive. All I do now, is go to spinning classes twice a week, aqua aerobics once a week and some weight training (very light) once or twice a week. Then over the weekend I go for a 5-10km walk. And after that, when I have a moment left and still feel like doing some more....I have my indoor trainer and cycle on there in front of the television.

I was just very upset yesterday, because one of my friends said that he thinks that I can still cycle on the road, my baby won't miscarry because of that. So last night at the spinning class I told him how it upsets me when people have these opinions, without being in a similar situation and that I feel I'm doing the best for my baby and that I will never be able to forgive myself if I had to do something to cause a miscarriage. He said that he is very sorry for what he said and that they'll support me in whatever my decision is. So no friendship lost over this one :friends: I think I'm just being very touchy about everything at the moment :shy:

Thank you once again for your support!!!!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Haidee


----------



## Aunty E

I stopped cycling to work when I was spotting last week, and I'm still taking it easy, but I'm hoping to get back on my lovely lovely bike soon. I really miss it, and I feel like a heffalump. I don't think it's the actual cycling that's the problem, but whether you have a safe environment. I have a pretty safe route through the city, so I think I'll be ok.


----------

